# Game 3: Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns | PHX Leads 2-0



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope we don't lose by more than 10.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** this ****!!! Where is your pride?!?! They should be pissed that about what happened!!! We need to come out tomorrow and punch them in the mouth!!!! Its time to go to war!!! GO LAKERS!!!!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Man, you guys are brutal on your team. As bad as they looked in game 2, they were a few Kobe shots away from taking game 1...on the road. Come on, damn. They haven't even played a home game yet. One day everyone here is saying all the Lakers need to do is focus on attacking the inside and they can win the series no matter what the Suns do, and now we're picketing to dismantle the organization (exaggeration, yes) after a bad loss and a rare bad game by Kobe? 

The Lakers are the 7th seed in case noone noticed. And everyone should also know that when the Suns get hot they are damn near unbeatable, even if the Lakers played bad defense. But they aren't hot every game, and aren't unbeatable. And I only think the Lakers played so bad after the first because they allowed themselves to get demoralized by the crowd and by a few great defensive plays on the interior by Amare and crew. After that they got so tentative that they had no clue what they wanted to do on offense to keep up. Everyone told them they would win by attacking the inside, but when they got denied they didn't know what to do.

I picked the Suns in 5, with the Lakers taking game 3. But I'm surprised everyone is giving up on them so soon. At least give them a chance at home...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Good luck to you guys.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Were heavy underdogs and youd have to stupid to deny that but on any given night any team can win. Were at home and im not giving up hope!! GO LAKERS!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush should be waived, because everytime he steps on the court the Suns go on a run.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Man, you guys are brutal on your team. As bad as they looked in game 2, they were a few Kobe shots away from taking game 1...on the road. Come on, damn. They haven't even played a home game yet. One day everyone here is saying all the Lakers need to do is focus on attacking the inside and they can win the series no matter what the Suns do, and now we're picketing to dismantle the organization (exaggeration, yes) after a bad loss and a rare bad game by Kobe?
> 
> The Lakers are the 7th seed in case noone noticed. And everyone should also know that when the Suns get hot they are damn near unbeatable, even if the Lakers played bad defense. But they aren't hot every game, and aren't unbeatable. And I only think the Lakers played so bad after the first because they allowed themselves to get demoralized by the crowd and by a few great defensive plays on the interior by Amare and crew. After that they got so tentative that they had no clue what they wanted to do on offense to keep up. Everyone told them they would win by attacking the inside, but when they got denied they didn't know what to do.
> 
> I picked the Suns in 5, with the Lakers taking game 3. But I'm surprised everyone is giving up on them so soon. At least give them a chance at home...


You're right.

I feel so ashamed.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Man, you guys are brutal on your team. As bad as they looked in game 2, they were a few Kobe shots away from taking game 1...on the road. Come on, damn.


what he said.

we are incredibly spoiled, but it's tough not to get down after an ***-kicking like that. it's not that we lost, it's that we showed no heart, no desire, no togetherness.

n' we've been fed up w/ management for some time. I don't think we need to blow up the team, but we could definately use some fresh faces, and mitch is just not up to the task


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

The One said:


> You're right.
> 
> I feel so ashamed.


To each his own. But I wish you could see how odd it looks from the outside in. I've never seen a more night and day attitude between two hours of time. I don't see how one could be so "for" the team and then give up on them after one game. To each his own.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** this. I'm predicting a victory tomorrow.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> **** this. I'm predicting a victory tomorrow.


Thats the spirit!!!! I say if were going down were going down guns blazing!!!! Staples is gonna be on fire tomorrow!! Go Lakers!!:yay:


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Good luck Lakers! And please stop playing Smush on Nash.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> **** this. I'm predicting a victory tomorrow.



there we go. we got this. lakers by 2


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I think we can win this one, if the team isn't still down from Game 2.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't see us winning a game. No one can stop Stoudemire or Barbosa.

Suns sweep.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yoyo said:


> Good luck Lakers! And please stop playing Smush on Nash.


We need to stop playing Smush period.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

You avatar makes me feel hungry..  



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> To each his own. But I wish you could see how odd it looks from the outside in. I've never seen a more night and day attitude between two hours of time. I don't see how one could be so "for" the team and then give up on them after one game. To each his own.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> **** this ****!!! Where is your pride?!?! They should be pissed that about what happened!!! We need to come out tomorrow and punch them in the mouth!!!! Its time to go to war!!! GO LAKERS!!!!


Amen! :cheers: they need to put some asses on the floor. they are a finesse team. Phil better be showing the boys some of that old Detroit Bad Boyz stuff....


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Kyle said:


> I don't see us winning a game. No one can stop Stoudemire or Barbosa.
> 
> Suns sweep.


i sense much fear in you










wheres your pride at? be a Clipper fan if you dont think we can win!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Play hard, that's all I ask. This would require Smush being strapped to the bench. Just a win would sure change the complexity of the series and bring me back down to Earth. If it's not in the cards, so be it. Just please, no more heartless blowouts.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

These two videos are examples of what we need in this series...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Knzzondy398"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Knzzondy398" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HIDnK95Fgiw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HIDnK95Fgiw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<3


we play with it and we can win...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Play hard, that's all I ask. This would require Smush being strapped to the bench. Just a win would sure change the complexity of the series and bring me back down to Earth. If it's not in the cards, so be it. Just please, no more heartless blowouts.


no doubt. and we at least got to play together, and for eachother. no more pouting when they miss you in the post (kwame), or chucking up wild fade-aways (kobe), or not comunicating or playing defense (everyone). show some heart, show some pride. play as a team. on for the love of god, give ronny some minutes, and strap smush to the bench.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Silk D said:


> play as a team. on for the love of god, give ronny some minutes, and strap smush to the bench.


Yeah, I just dont get it with Phil sometimes. Bynum or Turiaf has a bad game and their in the doghouse, Smush does it every game and you can expect Phil will still give him a lot of playing time.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> These two videos are examples of what we need in this series...
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Knzzondy398"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Knzzondy398" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HIDnK95Fgiw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HIDnK95Fgiw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


That is all I ask, even if you can't win, show some emotions, so that fans will know that you care and don't like losing, instead of playing like a bunch of pansies.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Yeah, I just dont get it with Phil sometimes. Bynum or Turiaf has a bad game and their in the doghouse, Smush does it every game and you can expect Phil will still give him a lot of playing time.


The last regular game, Turiaf almost shut down Amare, yet Phil hides Turiaf in game 2.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Theonee said:


> The last regular game, Turiaf almost shut down Amare, yet Phil hides Turiaf in game 2.


IM tellin you man, Phil and his ganja. Must be some heavy stuff.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- Kobe Bryant might be called upon to put the Los Angeles Lakers on his back in Game 3 against the Phoenix Suns on Thursday night.
> 
> "I might just have to run him 48 minutes [in Game 3]," Lakers coach Phil Jackson said, according to the Los Angeles Daily News. "He might just have to find his spots [to rest] on the floor rather than taking him off the court."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=270426013


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

P-Rez25 said:


> i sense much fear in you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fear I do not; Realistic I am.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

**** it, I predict a win.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Let's Go Lakers...errrr KOBE!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is what we might need to happen.

<img src="http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/7969/kobedaddydaycarebdgdd3.jpg">


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Haha:lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> This is what we might need to happen.
> 
> <img src="http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/7969/kobedaddydaycarebdgdd3.jpg">


Even CubanLaker's Rocky is part of lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> This is what we might need to happen.
> 
> <img src="http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/7969/kobedaddydaycarebdgdd3.jpg">


bahahahahaha!!!! :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> This is what we might need to happen.
> 
> <img src="http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/7969/kobedaddydaycarebdgdd3.jpg">


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bartholomew Hunt again.

:lol: :lol: :lol: That's hilarious.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> This is what we might need to happen.


LOL that's awsome


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*lets Get It On!*


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It looks like the lakers are still in a shock.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Same ****, different game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe they should loose by 100 and embarrass Buss and his puppet kupcake.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good grief Kwame. How can you be that incoordinated with the basketball?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice flop Raja. :lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

****ing referees should stop rewarding the floppers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Atleast make the ****ing free throws, it is called free because it is free.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

SO many open looks for the SUns.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think I would rather see an offensive foul than see anybody on this team shoot a free throw.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup Missed layup


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Odom 0-4
walton 0-3
Kwame 01
Kobe 2-2

Here is how the box score looks so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well Kwame looks like *** out there, but at least he is moving his feet more instead of standing there staring off into space.

I'll tell you what Kwames break out in the playoffs last year were only because Kurt and Amare were gone. This year, we see that Kwame is still the same sack of crap he has always been in his career.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well Kwame looks like *** out there, but at least he is moving his feet more instead of standing there staring off into space.
> 
> I'll tell you what Kwames break out in the playoffs last year were only because Kurt and Amare were gone. This year, we see that Kwame is still the same sack of crap he has always been in his career.


Was this even in doubt?

And his breakout was 12 ppg. Sack of crap is a compliment for this loser.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kwame should learn to dunk with authority, lay ups are for sissies like Nash.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You would think after the past two years, we would realize that collapsing on Nash ALWAYS results in a wide open three pointer.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Was this even in doubt?
> 
> And his breakout was 12 ppg. Sack of crap is a compliment for this loser.



Not by me, but there are a lot of Kwame Jockers here.

Id rather see Ronny start and Bynum come off the bench. At least with Ronny you know you will get effort to chase down loose balls, and someone who has a jumpshot>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Man, Luke is horrendous defensively.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Missed layup. Big shocker.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers making Phoenix look like Larry Brown's Detroit team.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Does Evans EVER pass?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I just dont get why if we were only going to run the triangle less than half the time, we didnt at least spend more time learning team defense?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You know when I saw that interview with Kobe about his team mates needing to step up. He looks furious. I can very realistcally see him bail after next season if no offseason trades or made.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

keep ****ing shooting kobe u idiot!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Does Evans EVER pass?


Nope, he is the bad version of Slava. Atleast Slava can rebound and has size.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

look, I know we're playing like ****. but a phoenix team w/ this much confidence is very VERY hard to beat. we could be playing very well and we'd probably still be losing


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Does anybody care to convince me not to turn this **** off?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe stop passing.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Does anybody care to convince me not to turn this **** off?


I got work tomorrow so i am goin to sleep at halftime lol


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Does anybody care to convince me not to turn this **** off?


Nope, you deserve to be punished just like rest of us.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

17 ****ing points against the defensive stalwarts know as the Phoenix Suns. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Does anybody care to convince me not to turn this **** off?


there is not much Lakers for you this season buddy


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It is bad enough that they shoot 5-20 from the field, but they also shoot 6-12 form the foul line. Come on. Phoenix shot 13-18 from the field.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

the suns look uninterested. they will let us back in this game...if they get cold


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright, I couldn't bring myself to turn it off. I will sit and suffer just like everybody else. At least we're getting offensive rebounds. That means there is more effort than last season. And don't let the celebrities give NBA analysis anymore.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Luke Walton is depreciating his value everytime he is on the floor.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kwame you ****head.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

is it Jack's birthday?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Did Ronny **** Jeannie Buss, because Phil seem to hate him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Come on, just a few stops.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Stop ****ing doubling!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Meanwhile Smush always gets playing time.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Luke Walton is depreciating his value everytime he is on the floor.


might be a good thing, we might be able to keep him for cheap.

seriously though, i'm glad we're showing some heart. still no ronny...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Do not double team no matter what.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Smush is in, its 37-30. Let's keep track of the points scored vs. given up. Yet another illegal defense. :lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice move there, Kobe.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Down 5.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

At least we're showing heart and some interest in winning. I can respect that.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we weathered the first storm. we're fine. 

the second one's coming, though, we gotta hold it together.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Stop turning over the ball.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I wish they could keep the defesive intensity like this for the whole game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Is this defense I'm seeing?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Does anyone see how effectively Odom guards Nash in spots? Length seems to be the only thing that bothers the little turd. Let Odom, Evans, and Kobe take turns guarding Nash.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we were getting some fould calls early, but man, refs are killing us now. balances, I guess. 

I, for one, am happy w/ the effort. if the suns would ever freakin miss, and we could make our FTs, we'll be fine


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Flopping pansy.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, Suns and their acting.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Stop Doubling!!!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

shammond hounding ratbosa. course it helps that he doesn't get a running start.

lead down to 4


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Stop Doubling!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice steal Smush, if he gets his head straight he is still useful


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

flop


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

OMG!!!! **** that


momentum killier


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*applause*

Nice heart.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Smush with his patented momentum killer. Bad call right there.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we can't ask for much more guys. if the suns win, it's cause they're better. 

smush was so close to getting on my good side


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Did you guys see nash fall down, when his team mate touched him, thinking that it was a laker.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Im just amazed at how the Suns flop, they are really the master of this art man


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Theonee said:


> Did you guys see nash fall down, when his team mate touched him, thinking that it was a laker.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

a little late but i have to say nice move Kwame


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll take it.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we actually played pretty good D in that quarter. we aren't going to do much about amare making 12 foot jumpers. I'm proud of our guys. we can win this if we keep the intensity up


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Silk D said:


> we actually played pretty good D in that quarter. we aren't going to do much about amare making 12 foot jumpers. I'm proud of our guys. we can win this if we keep the intensity up


I don't mind Amare shooting contested jumpers either, just don't let him dunk.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers showing some <3

thats all were asking for..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Did kwame is juke Amare? I think so..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kwame Brown is the man! Great first half!

Screw Kwame haters!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

If it is just Amare taking contested jumper i 'll take my chance


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

ok, I'm happy w/ the first half, but seriously, what the hell happened to ronny?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Where is Walton??


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

We are all happy with the first half. Even this guy is happy:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Look at our whole bench standing up to watch the game. I like that.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke, please catch the ball. That was a beautiful pass by Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Tie game.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

We need to make those 3 pointers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Chance to take the lead for the first time in a while. Sink em' Kobe.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Ronnie is cheering like a pro. :biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

at least i can watch this game with some interest.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

eh, if we play like this and end up losing.. im not sure if anyone can complain. especially our defense.

our offense isn't going that great, i think it's just our rebounds that's saving us.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

the suns aren't going to be cold forever, we need to take advantage, NOW


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

cmon guys!!! Go Lakers!!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we have 16 offensive rebounds.. wow. suns have a total of 19 rebounds. more offensive rebounds than defensive.. that's really weird.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Let's get our own chant going. 


DEFENSE! Say it with me. DEFENSE!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Great, great defense. Let's follow Ronnie!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Let's get our own chant going.
> 
> 
> DEFENSE! Say it with me. DEFENSE!


See, it worked. Shotclock violation.


DEFENSE!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame is done for the series I imagine. We need Turiaf and Bynum to step up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kwame is done for the series I imagine. We need Turiaf and Bynum to step up.


Nevermind, Kwame stays in. Willis Reed!!!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah, we really needed an injury right now. :sad:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

He finally plays good in months and now he is hurt!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> He finally plays good in months and now he is hurt!!!


I'm liking this ALOT.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> HAHHA Dunk by Kwame.. What an odd turn.


Kwame hurts both of his ankles and in return, doesn't get happy feet. Nice.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Maybe Kwame injuried both legs and now everything is working right.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HAHHA Dunk by Kwame.. What an odd turn.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Willis Reed!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

is it not enough injury in this team?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

nguyen_milan said:


> is it not enough injury in this team?


Kwame Brown.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame mother****ing son of a ***** pissface ******* Brown. Hell yes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahah Has Kwame had more dunks in this series than the season?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

this is some funny ****. kwame playing like he did last year after he rolls his healthy ankle...


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I want to see Ronnie running like a madman.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he's playing great, but i think a lot of it is due to amare's bad defense... or other players drawing double teams. at least he's finishing, can't complain at all.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kwame, good thing happen when you dunk.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Check out my new sig.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kwame>Amare?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

afobisme said:


> at least he's finishing, can't complain at all.



exactly. he's catching the ball and DUNKING. that's all we ask


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now he is sinking free throws!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> he's playing great, but i think a lot of it is due to amare's bad defense... or other players drawing double teams. at least he's finishing, can't complain at all.



I dont care if hell froze over... HAHA, If the ******* is finally making shots im happy. Now is better than never..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, didn't realize amare's foul trouble. our defense is great tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

BTW, Kobe is playing perfect basketball on the offensive end tonight.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we've got to build a lead while nash is on the bench. again, they won't remain cold forever.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

One more run coming. I sure would love to see us fight through it.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

We are fighting.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

no rest for kobe tonight. you get two days off after this, leave him on the floor phil.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I am worried that this offseason Kwame is going to march up to Kupchak's office and demand we get him some help.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know I've been M.I.A. in this thread, but I've been chillin' with my friend (who's a Suns fan) and we're both kinda buzzed right now and I'm just absolutely going crazy right now for the Lakers.

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> One more run coming. I sure would love to see us fight through it.


4 points is 10 seconds to the suns. gotta stay focused. 

we got this.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Silk D said:


> we've got to build a lead while nash is on the bench. again, they won't remain cold forever.


Barbosa has won the last two Suns game, not Nash.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to see the Lakers in this.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I am worried that this offseason Kwame is going to march up to Kupchak's office and demand we get him some help.


Hopefully Buss chooses Kwame over Kobe. He is younger and less expensive.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We got this. Come on boys


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe, pass the ball. Don't start this.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh God here comes the 3 point barrage by Phoenix.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

We are dominating the boards today.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Hopefully Buss chooses Kwame over Kobe. He is younger and less expensive.



Kwame=untouchable


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


please god, let lamar be OK


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Only two things can cost us the game now-

1) Barbosa going insane
2) Kobe jacking up bull**** shots


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Kobe is screaming at every drive he takes to the hoop.


----------



## px (Apr 21, 2005)

the lakers need to be careful of the 3 pointers from the suns...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Only two things can cost us the game now-
> 
> 1) Barbosa going insane
> 2) Kobe jacking up bull**** shots



might I add our defense relaxing. we've lost a little fire this quarter


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cook needs to be taken out. He's too much of a liability defensively. Where is Ronny?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> Kobe is screaming at every drive he takes to the hoop.


I do that too, thats basketball fundemental :yay:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Smush is in. Danger zone.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

dammit phil. don't blow this. cook and smush in...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe in the open floor. Nice.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Get Cook out


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Get Cook out of the ****ing game Phil!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why Is Cook Still In The Game? Why Why Why


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh mn 2 man game between nash and diaw like lst year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cook is so worthless. I swear. AS soon as he and Smush get on the floor the momentum like instantly changes for the Suns.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we're in trouble. why the **** is phil going away from what was working. kobe iso's are not going to win us this game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm rather impressed on the defense Williams played tonight though. Or at least so far. He goes for a steal every now and then but doesnt gamble to the point he looks like a mindless moron.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If Cook and Smush are still in the game after commercial, I'm going to **** myself. Pleeeeease let us have this win.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There's 5:33 left in the game and Cook, Williams and Smush are STILL ****ing in!!! WHY?! Is Phil trying to lose?

God, this guy is just a moron! Get him out of here!!!

We could be pulling away with our starters in there because Phoenix is playing like such garbage. Instead, Phil is allowing them to stay in the game because he doesn't know what the hell he's doing.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

if kobe comes down and dribbles out 20 seconds of the shot-clock, i'm going to break something.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Well, at least Cook is out.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is hogging the ball.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

for some reason, whenever i see amare.. i think of dr. seuss.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Take Smush out. Kobe, pass the ball.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

kobe, seriously, WTF are you doing?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

well at least the suns are missing. enough with the freakin' ISO's.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't know why phil took so long to insert kwame/luke into the game. kwame had a great 3rd, he was taken out early to rest.. and didn't start the 4th.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> kobe, seriously, WTF are you doing?


I was fine with the last drive the basket. No idea why restorted to stupid fadeaways again. Just run the offense and all will be well.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

smush is still in...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Did I just hear, "Smush is out there for defense" out of Doug Collins?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe did pass, but to who? Smush and guess what? Brick brick brick... Phil u idiot


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Did I just hear, "Smush is out there for defense" out of Doug Collins?


Smush you ****ing idiot, why did you gamble like that? Phil is equally a ****ing idiot.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this lineup.........

we have 3 offensive liabilities and 2 scorers. pretty much everyone is standing around.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damn Barbosa is such a beast.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i was about ready to stand up and scream if they called that on us


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil, you absolutely must put in a better lineup than this. COMMON SENSE.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Damn Barbosa is such a beast.


If moron Smush doesn't gamble, he could have contested that shot.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

wow, just wow. what is running through phil's mind?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

put luke back in, we need some offense!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> put luke back in, we need some offense!


Luke, Smush, Kwame, Odom, and Kobe.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

kwame for president


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Luke, Smush, Kwame, Odom, and Kobe.


HUGE defensive play by Kwame. Just hold on a little while longer.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> kobe's taking a lot of spins today.. if i were phoenix, i'd take notes on that for the next game. maybe raja can fall back when kobe spins, claiming that the air blown on him caused him to fall, which is an offensive foul.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe's taking a lot of spins today.. if i were phoenix, i'd take notes on that for the next game. maybe raja can fall back when kobe spins, claiming that the air blown on him caused him to fall, which is an offensive foul.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We're right back in this series!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

No Threes!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kwame is playing with Rockys soul tonight.......


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

put the brooms away bi*****!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

**** you D'Antoni.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

stupid smush.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was one of the oddest ends to a game ive ever seen.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Silk D said:


> put the brooms away bi*****!


**** yeah!!!:yay: :yay:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

retard smush. you're better than that.


wait, no you aren't. but at least act like it


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

******* you smush....I don't want to see this guy around any more...he doesn't deserve to play at Staple center.. send him to D-league instead.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LAKER PRIDE is being restored, finally some heart, some effort, some passsion. Kwame, Lamar, and Kobe did work as did Shammond's and dare I say Smush's defense. 

Most fullfilling win in a very long time. 

Oh the HUMANITY. 

We went inside and our defense was spectacular. 

I'm glad Smush tried to dunk it all the clowning they did after they had the last game locked up. I dare the Suns complain about Smush taking that last shot. 

WE WIN.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

First win over a winning team in a loooong time!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

*WE WIN!*


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt, aren't you glad you stayed. Good job Lakers.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hell yes! About time!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

yay, another game to watch haha at least it is not a swept


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Sun might argue that the referees helped the Lakers tonight.. just look at the free throw attempts..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** yeah!!! Smush should have dunked that **** hard!! After the bull**** that Nash pulled with the Bicep kissing why shouldnt Smush dunk it!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Silk D said:


> the suns look uninterested. they will let us back in this game...if they get cold


good call :wink:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe bails Phil out again.

At least we won't get swept! Taste it Raja Bell! Taste it!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Truth be told I thought we were a goner after the slow start, man we found our heart, from somewhere. Incredible.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe attacked the basket like I haven't seen in quite a while. He drove and drove and drove. He shook up Bell's defense tonight.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Hope Jerry Buss and his puppet, doesn't think that the Lakers are good, therefore they don't have to pick up any talents.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe ate Raja's manhood with a side of lima beans and a nice chianti...:devil2:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Now thanks to the win the Laker board will be in peace until next game lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Were heavy underdogs and youd have to stupid to deny that but on any given night any team can win. Were at home and im not giving up hope!! GO LAKERS!!


You see guys!! Dont give up hope!! Anything can happen!!:yay:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> Now thanks to the win the Laker board will be in peace until next game lol


Yep, it's amazing how everyone changes when the Lakers win or lose around here.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, Lakers bench went 1-16 with 6 points. Pathetic.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers show some sign of life tonight.

GO LA!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Wow, Lakers bench went 1-16 with 6 points. Pathetic.


That's the Lakers bench for you.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

alright, back to earth.

hopefully this lifts our spirits a little. so many of our players are feast or famine w/ their confidence, hopefully they can stay up. 

we obviously did a great job on the offensive glass. we also communicated pretty well on D. trapping nash was very effective, we'll see how the suns adjust. and we gotta get more from our bench, 6 points won't cut it.

and I keep harping on this, but I just can't understand why cook is getting more minutes than ronny. somebody please explain


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm going to watch it again.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> **** it, I predict a win.


****! Good Prediction.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well Kwame looks like *** out there, but at least he is moving his feet more instead of standing there staring off into space.
> 
> I'll tell you what Kwames break out in the playoffs last year were only because Kurt and Amare were gone. This year, we see that Kwame is still the same sack of crap he has always been in his career.


Such Strong Words


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I felt that Smush did have a great game defensively. Since Williams was on Barbosa, that allowed Smush to guard Nash or just anybody else but Barbosa. It worked because Smush and Kwame still have good chemistry with eachother on defense with the pick and roll. Kwame knows how Smush is going to guard the screen so he was also ready to trap or stay back at the right time.

Good effort from everybody overall.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

with the way cook is playing, ronnie is at least just as an efficient shooter as he is.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I didn't get a chance to post earlier, but I am absolutely ****ing thrilled. I was going crazy during the game...just insane. 

Game 4 is ours. Amare Stoudemire, in the post-game interview, said that Sunday's game will be different. You're right, Amare. This time, we will win by double digits! Wooooooooooooooo!

Okay...getting ahead of myself...realistically, I was very happy with the Lakers effort after the first quarter...the way we started the game, it looked like the team didn't learn a damn thing, but they came back and fought and fought and showed this Suns team that the series isn't over just yet. If we can pull it out Sunday, then this series is a whole new ball game. Our confidence right now is at a high, and that can only lead to good things on Sunday.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Our confidence right now is at a high, and that can only lead to good things on Sunday......


....whether it's a win or a lose. We just want to see effort!

DON'T FORGET YOUR KWAME AVARTAR FOR GOOD LOOK!

:yay: GO LAKERS!! AHHHHH!!!!!!!:yay:


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> These two videos are examples of what we need in this series...
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Knzzondy398"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Knzzondy398" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HIDnK95Fgiw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HIDnK95Fgiw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


right on the money

:cheers:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congrats to you guys.

You took us to the woodshed and gave us a big time whipping. 

Good luck, Sunday. Even though we may need it more than you guys.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good game.

We should really commend Odom for just being out there. Kwame played solid defense leading to Odom's boards. 

Kobe was just being Kobe last night. One game at a time, fellas...one game at a time.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Great game, thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it. Few things im concerned with.


-Phoenix played like total crap, just out of sync and we barely...barely won yesterday. LA played higher than their usual level, Phoenix did not play on their usual, which means they will come back stronger, So i hope our guys dont have this feeling of satisfaction and get all loose in game 4.
-I dont know what Smush was thinking with his attempt to score with the time expiring at the end. The last thing you want is get a sense of relief while disrespecting and getting a team like the Suns pumped up.
-I dont like to complain, nor do I think I should especially after winning, but i still feel Kobe was hacked numerous times driving into the basket and no foul was called.
-Kwame was HUGE last night, but can he keep it up? I sincerely hope so, La has such a higher chance of winning when Kwame (along with Odom) is productive inside.
-Smush logging in crucial minutes in the 4th? This only tells you that Phil still believes Parker's importance in this roster. It should'nt be a bad thing, but we all know what happens when Jackson incorporates too much belief on Parker and let him stay in the game. Not to take anything from our backcourt, Smush and Shamu played above expectations last night to help us secure the win.
-Sad to say that some of our shooters still cant find their rhythm, man this system has becaome a triangle with no reliable or consistent spot up shooters in place. Its amazing they're still winning.
-Gots to defend the 3 point line, Barbosa almost took this game from us with that game tying 3. We cannot simply ignore them and put their attention to Nash while his does his devlish whirling impression, while running the floor. 


Game 3 is a great boost for the teams confidence and morale but Game 4 is where its at. If we win that game with the same passion, effort and consistency then its safe to say, it'll be anyone's series from then.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

damn, great win for you guys...great rebounding, great interior defense, and you guys played an inside-out game...kwame was impressive...that #24 guy was decent too...all in all, nice win....play like that every night and you have a shot...


oh yeah, kobe played some great d in the second half against barbosa...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The One said:


> I felt that Smush did have a great game defensively. Since Williams was on Barbosa, that allowed Smush to guard Nash or just anybody else but Barbosa. It worked because Smush and Kwame still have good chemistry with eachother on defense with the pick and roll. Kwame knows how Smush is going to guard the screen so he was also ready to trap or stay back at the right time.
> 
> Good effort from everybody overall.


Smush also almost lost the game for us. With lakers up 89-86, he gambled for a steal against Barbosa, leaving Barbosa wide open for a three, and Barbosa tied the game.


----------

